# State Fair...



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahh... the fond memories of States. What no 3am practices? You got off easy. lol. Glad you let it roll off and had fun with the class. No cookie cooking for you, no need to have the oven blow up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was late when we rode but not that late! Maybe 10ish... UGH... AND my computer blew up. (my home computer)... I'm sad.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha we just got back from the fair too! And my poor little mare, bless her heart, had to be followed for a pee & blood sample too!

I made her pick up the wrong lead (TOTALLY MY FAULT!) and she just about took off with me in sporthorse because apparently when we use a snaffle in the arena I'm a jockey!

I did let some kid pet her though, so I figured I did my good deed for the day 

Better luck next time, it is all about having fun though!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Eliz said:


> I did let some kid pet her though, so I figured I did my good deed for the day


That's my "take-away"! I stopped in the warm-up to let about 10 kids that were in a group pet him and I let some people give him an apple, I pulled him out of the stall for a kid in a stroller to pet him. I also was told by a ton of people that he's "so pretty"... and I have to admit... I think he is too!:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahhhhh, the things memories are made of. At least you didn't blame all the mistakes on Riley - poor boy. All in all, it sounded like a lot of fun, Jenny.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

WHAT IS HE DOING WITH THAT LEG???








A little better:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I LOL'ed at that first picture.
Omg, what a crazy kid!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He kind of looks like a race horse crossing the wire (from the shoulder forward! ...or maybe a dressage horse doing something spectaculer? Ok fine... A HUS horse doing something really screwey!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha maybe he stumbled or something 
I'm sure he wasn't TRYING to mess anything up. He'd never do that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, he just had a momentary vision of one of his racehorse ancestors reaching for the wire LOL. He looks great, I love the big guy.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Buahaha... I had a total horrid state experience this year, too. It was FREEZING when we bathed them and I felt so bad... Then we trailered the poor horses for 8 hours, of course letting them get out but my little yearling was so tired! Poor baby. I screwed up so many of my patterns! UGH! I was so mad at myself because my horses were behaving beautifully and the only reason we didn't win like 3 of my classes is because of my idiotic mistakes. And then freestyle reining rolls around and suddenly my amazing, reining mare is gone, and out comes the balls to the walls racehorse! I was like... Wha?! LOL but hilarious times. When I look at some of the pics of me and them I'm like... What was I DOING?!?! What was SHE DOING?!?! haha funny. Oh and it poured rain or snowstormed the entire time. What a life haha.


----------

